# Hand grinders - HG One



## Yofal (Apr 7, 2014)

Apart from the HG One are there any hand grinders that will do an excellent espresso grind that are easily bought in the UK.

my dad's gone for the HG One and the lever machine from londinium and I was looking for a similar setup but on a budget. I'm only interested in a grinder comments for this post not lever machines.

thanks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Hausgrind from Madebyknock


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yofal, if you have a budget, what is it? A Hausgrind is about £130 delivered, the HG One around £750 to £800....They both represent the best at the price point. Is there a better electric grinder than a Hausgrind at that price? Probably not but but how much do you drink? If it is multiple cups a day, then either grinder will be a pain.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Is the Pharos from OE still in production?


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Hausgrind from Madebyknock


Agree with this although he did say easily available!!







a bit of a waiting list at the moment but that might suit depending when you are buying your espresso machine


----------



## Yofal (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for all your replies!

no coffee machine in sight yet still looking to get the best machine for the money new or used.

Budget around £0-£300. I just love the hand grind over electric after using the HG One.

i don't mind waiting as long as we're not talking months.

Will take ale a look at the suggested grinders now.

thanks


----------



## Yofal (Apr 7, 2014)

I do actually remember looking at the hausgrinder when I first looked into handgriders for my Aeropress. Look nice but I was slightly put off by the wait, I think when I looked there was a 3 month wait.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

shame you just missed out on a pharos on ebay, might be one coming up on here soon though


----------



## Yofal (Apr 7, 2014)

The Pharos looks interesting - How much do they go for?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> shame you just missed out on a pharos on ebay, might be one coming up on here soon though


was it purchased by you, per chance?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

no i missed the end of the auction, but i do know someone who maybe offloading theirs soon. typically they sell for aroundthe £200 mark here.


----------



## Doggycam (May 9, 2013)

I got that Pharos. Just got it yesterday. Its quite an upgrade over a super jolly. It makes the jolly seem a bit dull tasting and flat.

Bit of a faff getting the grinds out though, but i reckon worth the grief.

Id like an HG one too, but oh! the cost.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Congrats on your win Doggycam!


----------



## Yofal (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks like the Pharos is the next best thing to the HG One if your on a budget, although the HG One looks über cool compared to the Pharos. Having used the HG One it's very smooth sturdy and the little widget that carries the grounds to the porta filter is great.


----------

